# Honda 28 inch vs Ariens Pro 28



## Ased (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello All. I know it is early, and we are just finishing the summer, but l will be replacing my snowblower this year, a 15 year old Murray 27 inch snow king.

Trying to decide between the Honda HSS928CTD and Ariens Pro Model number 926068. Both have hydrostatic transmissions.

I live in Ontario, Canada in the city. While we typically don't get a lot of heavy snow, we get the occasional snow storm, and the snow at the end of the driveway can get deep after the plow comes thru. 

I can get the Honda for about $4500 (3800 without the electric start that is battery operated) and the Ariens for about $3800. The Honda only comes in a tracked version. I live in a subdivision, my driveway is paved, slight incline (maybe about 6 to 8 inches incline over the length , around 25 feet wide and maybe 35 feet in length. 

I don't think l really need the tracks, but the Honda only comes in this size as tracked, unless l go with the 24 inch model. I did have some problems with the older machine getting up the slight incline in the driveway, but l think that was due to water and friction disk slippage. 

I am leaning towards the Ariens, as it is a bit cheaper, seems to have a decent engine, and l am wondering if the tracks will just make the Honda a bit harder to maneuver....

Anyone have any specific experiences of steering me towards either machine?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Agree that with your needs, wheels are more than sufficient. The newer tires are very good, and the track machines have steering so they maneuver easy, but they are having trouble with throwing wet snow, and Honda doesn't have a fix yet.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Do not know what the cost is but Toro makes a great blower also.

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have an old Honda HS624 with wheels and a slight incline. Have never had a problem in the last 6=7 years. My neighbor bought an Ariens last summer on my recommendation because he did not want to pay the Honda price . It's a 28 and he told me he loves it. It has wheels and a slight incline also.

His drive is larger than mine but we finish about the same time. 

I think you can't go wrong with either machine but Ariens has the edge in affordability.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-1428-ohxe-commercial-38843

I would look into the new Toro Power-Max HD 1428. Excellent machine, no hydro but in your situation not sure you need a hydro.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not to make your decision process tougher, but think about adding the Yamaha YR624EJ to your list of possible snow blower candidates. 


Yamaha snow blowers are so well engineered and perform at such a ridiculously high level.... it's not even funny. Fantastic machines. Only wish Yamaha would start selling them again here in states. 


https://www.yamaha-motor.ca/products/details-build-price.php?model=4507&group=SB&catId=92


Check one out at a local dealer. You will not be disappointed. And that's coming from a diehard Honda guy :wink2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

For a point of reference, my driveway climbs about 4 feet in 40 feet of length. I do pretty well with older-style Sno-Hawg tires, with chains. 

Your incline is quite a bit shallower, and the newer X-Trac style tires are supposed to have more grip than mine. I'm sure tracks would be awesome, but I don't think they are necessary. Certainly not if you were willing to use chains, if it came to that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

$3800-4500??

another thought. if you know what a screwdriver is maybe buy a good used blower for less than half. people here at snowblowerforums.com are great about helping with maintenance and repairs.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I purchased the Honda 28" Track model last winter,I only used it three times,but did notice it bogged down in wet snow and the chute clogged up once. I sprayed the impellers/housing with silicone spray and seem to work OK,I increased the jet size from the original #90 to a #92 hopefully this will take care of the bogging issue and hope the RPM remains at a desired range when in a wet snow condition.


----------

